# What date do you start



## The Horned Toad (Aug 10, 2014)

Growing your beard for duck season? 

I think I'm going to start Sept 1st this year.  Last year I was late and didn't have a good one going until late Jan.


----------



## vrooom (Aug 10, 2014)

I started when the first duck dynasty came out


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 10, 2014)

I'm a hipster


----------



## flatsmaster (Aug 10, 2014)

i start about every 3rd day and then i start over !!!!!


----------



## T Tolbert (Aug 10, 2014)

I started about 10 years ago before the beard was cool.


----------



## mossygoat (Aug 10, 2014)




----------



## Pitblind1754 (Aug 10, 2014)

I started mine back In 2006


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 10, 2014)

I prefer a Ron Jeremy mustache like the one in my avatar


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 10, 2014)

Yea I don't grow a beard just for duck season... I would keep one year round if it wasn't so dang hot in the summer.  So I guess to answer your question I start growing my beard out as soon as it cools off enough that it isn't all sweaty and nasty with bugs and birds livin in it.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 10, 2014)

Is this a foreal thread?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Aug 10, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> Is this a foreal thread?



Of course.  You got to have a beard so other hunters will know your a for real duckman.  It's swamp swagger.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Aug 10, 2014)

Why do duck hunters feel the need to grow a beard?  Because Willy and Jase do?  I understand having a beard if you want one, but just to grow one for duck season so people in the gas station will know you are a duck hunter?


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 10, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Yea I don't grow a beard just for duck season... I would keep one year round if it wasn't so dang hot in the summer.  So I guess to answer your question I start growing my beard out as soon as it cools off enough that it isn't all sweaty and nasty with bugs and birds livin in it.



I started growing one in 1992 or 93 and haven't been clean shaven since.

If I lived below the fall line I wouldn't grow one until it cooled off either. The gnats are out in force this year and seem to like my beard thankfully no birds have shown an interest.


----------



## The Horned Toad (Aug 10, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Why do duck hunters feel the need to grow a beard?  Because Willy and Jase do?  I understand having a beard if you want one, but just to grow one for duck season so people in the gas station will know you are a duck hunter?




I figured the people in the gas station knew I was a duck hunter by my Drake jacket and duck commander hat.


----------



## WarfBow (Aug 10, 2014)

The Horned Toad said:


> I figured the people in the gas station knew I was a duck hunter by my Drake jacket and duck commander hat.



And the necklace that reads "topwater"?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

mizzippi jb said:


> Why do duck hunters feel the need to grow a beard?  Because Willy and Jase do?  I understand having a beard if you want one, but just to grow one for duck season so people in the gas station will know you are a duck hunter?



No its for the people at Waffle House.....Duh.....


----------



## The Horned Toad (Aug 10, 2014)

rnelson5 said:


> No its for the people at Waffle House.....Duh.....



I wear my waders when I go into the Waffle House for those people.  


Actually saw a guy doing that last season at The Huddle House in Jackson.


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 10, 2014)

The Horned Toad said:


> I wear my waders when I go into the Waffle House for those people.
> 
> 
> Actually saw a guy doing that last season at The Huddle House in Jackson.



They probablly wouldn't bat an eye.....


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 11, 2014)

i started growing a beard back when i was 12 or 13 yrs old ben keeping it cut back ever sence. i figure if i wait long enough the fad will swing back in my direction. you bearded boys just stay in vouge....


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 11, 2014)

ghadarits said:


> I started growing one in 1992 or 93 and haven't been clean shaven since.
> 
> If I lived below the fall line I wouldn't grow one until it cooled off either. The gnats are out in force this year and seem to like my beard thankfully no birds have shown an interest.



Yea I keep my gotee, but I can't handle all that in the summer.

As for the waders the best part is the guys that stop you because you have a beard.  (I am not wearing any kinda duck hunting clothing) and ask do you duck hunt.  Erm yea? why ya ask? Well I seen ya beard... Seriously ? You stopped a complete stranger cause he had a beard to ask if he duck hunts?


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 11, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Yea I keep my gotee, but I can't handle all that in the summer.
> 
> As for the waders the best part is the guys that stop you because you have a beard.  (I am not wearing any kinda duck hunting clothing) and ask do you duck hunt.  Erm yea? why ya ask? Well I seen ya beard... Seriously ? You stopped a complete stranger cause he had a beard to ask if he duck hunts?


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 11, 2014)

grew mine out in the 10th grade.  wore it until I was 32 then went to goatee.  I will grow it back out soon, do every winter.  Helps keep face warm and I don't have to use so much face paint.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

There is a particular time when you need to grow or not grow a beard?


----------



## The Horned Toad (Aug 11, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> Yea I keep my gotee, but I can't handle all that in the summer.
> 
> As for the waders the best part is the guys that stop you because you have a beard.  (I am not wearing any kinda duck hunting clothing) and ask do you duck hunt.  Erm yea? why ya ask? Well I seen ya beard... Seriously ? You stopped a complete stranger cause he had a beard to ask if he duck hunts?



Yeah man, at a store or restaurant it's a bearded brotherhood, until you make your way into a public duck hole.  Than everybody hates your beard along with everything else your doing on that side of the pond.


----------



## BobSacamano (Aug 11, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> There is a particular time when you need to grow or not grow a beard?



apparently. 
I still can't tell if this whole thread is a joke.


----------



## Nicodemus (Aug 11, 2014)

BobSacamano said:


> apparently.
> I still can't tell if this whole thread is a joke.





Me either, but then, I don`t fool with fads nor watch much TV. I did grow a beard though, in 1975, still got it.


----------



## deast1988 (Aug 11, 2014)

Never grew a beard, I wear wader socks and under armor gym shorts when I'm through at Waffle House. No face paint either leave camo in the truck no lanyard either. Normally hunt private walk In spots and leave the location unknown to the civilians that don't understand why I do exactly what it is we do. I have swagger just not the Advertisments that are so common as they are today. I remember the last high school football game I went too. Half the crowd was wearing drake. I guess my moto in these desensitized times as Duck Commanders Dynasty. Roll with the flow, I walk softly let pictures of bands and ducks speak for my self and when they pull out there calls out around me I give them the instructions how to run it. Lots of practice make you this way. Do I shout I duck hunt no need. Family think I'm crazy wake up at 4am below freezing to go play in the mud with some like minded folks enjoying a hobby/sport with a close circle of buddies who enjoy it just as much as me. Never hunted salt but I'd hunt with killer if he would host! My thoughts, gags are cool we were told to self police. It's a good read. I've got the gun cleaned and oiled got doves then geese on my mind. Decoys sitting on go. Just waiting on the show, I'm not a great caller but I've traveled and hunted several places. Most folks I help are asking for it and are new to the sport. 

You fellas take care.


----------



## emusmacker (Aug 13, 2014)

So if I wear a beard and wear drake clothing am I just "advertising I'm a duck hunter"?  So what if I do let folks know I do it, I'm not ashamed of it.  But I don't have to tell them where I hunt.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 13, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> So if I wear a beard and wear drake clothing am I just "advertising I'm a duck hunter"?  So what if I do let folks know I do it, I'm not ashamed of it.  But I don't have to tell them where I hunt.



It is that DU TAT on your forehead that gives you away


----------



## FOD (Aug 13, 2014)

I don't grow it to be cool, or to fit in, I just hate shavin'


----------



## ghadarits (Aug 13, 2014)

GSURugger said:


> I'm a hipster



GSURugger were you the hipster wearing the pink and white camo skinny jeans I saw near Emory University yesterday???

It wasn't a good look if it was.


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 13, 2014)

Probably


----------



## vrooom (Aug 13, 2014)

I doubt it. If he tapped on a counter he would bust a pair of skinny jeans like a can of biscuits


----------



## GSURugger (Aug 13, 2014)

a very large and in charge can of biscuits


----------



## vrooom (Aug 13, 2014)

Precisely


----------



## southerngreenscape (Aug 13, 2014)

I have been growing a beard since 94 and haven't combed my hair since 90 I just like it natural it does tend to get longer during the duck season months though


----------



## The Horned Toad (Aug 16, 2014)

Thought this was funny and sums up how some us feel.


----------



## patcavscout (Aug 25, 2014)

I start mine every Saturday and then end it on Monday. On long weekends I start Friday mornings and then end Tuesday morning....



...(really hoping someone will get my poor attempt at humor)


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 25, 2014)

patcavscout said:


> I start mine every Saturday and then end it on Monday. On long weekends I start Friday mornings and then end Tuesday morning....
> 
> 
> 
> ...(really hoping someone will get my poor attempt at humor)




I get it I'm in the Army I live with those standards as well. I used to have wild hair and a full beard until I signed that contract.


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 25, 2014)

All I got to say to you two is FALL IN


----------



## jmtaylor189 (Aug 25, 2014)

Moving 1SG


----------



## bander_TC50 (Aug 25, 2014)

im gonna give it a go i guess this year, i hate not fiting in...


----------



## steelshotslayer (Aug 25, 2014)

bander_TC50 said:


> im gonna give it a go i guess this year, i hate not fiting in...



Better start now so you can be sure to get in a couple "Hey do you duck hunt?" encounters before the season starts.


----------

